# INSURANCE ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

4 the new - future - old owner - PIKE is covered under my home owners policy = a rider - loss & liability - in a world of civil suits - make sure you and the pup are covered ! Ken as a breeder & trainer it is a different VVorld !!!!!!! just a nother cost that the new owner never sees - take some time and make sure U & the pup are covered !!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've not got Ruby covered  and I know it's something that I must do. Apparently with her being a wire/smooth cross the premiums are lower than if she was one or the other.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - mutt pup - pure bred - LOL !!!!!! your general insurance policy dose not cover you or the pup out and about - costs me 10$ a year more - put PIKE in at $2500 - GOD - help I can tell the TRUTH some day - !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy has PetPlan supreme insurance, last year cost 35 pounds per month...this year and I haven't made any claims, and it's 40 pounds per month...it's cheaper for us to insure both our cars.. :-\ :-\


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

With such grace

went to a big BBQ this last Sunday God Bless 

me being the little lad ;D

pushing 60 

all meat head cheaters on Roids

all mid 20's max.

4 I trained and I stacked 20 in a row arm wresting one wrist went snap :-X

I pre warned them 445 -0 going in to the fun and yes we counted ;D

as I pre warned them all kids you cannot beat Season beef earned and can never take seat 1 from the Elder lead Bull

My insurance was 45 years of stacking meat with great pride and care ;D

As I putted home

my gal Good God Not again :-*

but honey a black eye?

You should see the teams I insured 

Nordic Power 1

No dinner?

A pirates life it be

maturity at is best

Insurance Time Tested

was this finer dinning?

ring the bell

I eat it all 

Kids ;D

Give more then you get"

open policy helps and hands insured Loyds of London thunder :-\ ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We put the money in an ING savings account every month. 
Since Sam came home his home-plan I surance is growing steadily. 
May sound expensive and it is, especially, if an emergency comes early while the account is still rather low. 
I was toying with investing the money once a year as well... Still deciding.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

We are the same as Darcy - Petplan sky rocketed so we wanted to find another insurer which means at the moment the girl isn't covered which makes me uneasy! So far I haven't come across cheaper in the UK with cover that wasn't questionable or insufficient. 

Have you seen any Darcy?

We did initially get 2 months free - one from the breeder and one with her microchip.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Nelly, the good thing about petplan is if your dog has the same illness throughout it's life then they will pay out each time a claim is made. My Weimarener had a heart murmur and needed tablets every day costing about 40 pounds per month, I used to put a claim in once a year and petplan paid every time...some pet insurance only pay out once for an illness that can go on for the rest of it's life..........Christ do I sound like a petplan salesman.. ;D


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Haha thanks Darcy! 

It does seem like the better option now that we are starting to see little allergies etc emerge as she is maturing. I didn't know you could claim it at the end of the year though, that's great.

Here's me moaning that there's no point as the medication is less than the excess! I'll look into it, thanks again!

Chloe


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

IDK, but my cynicism about insurance is that it's a great deal for the insurance company. They take your premium every month, and then look to deny coverage. If you get it after your V exhibits symptoms, it's a pre existing condition. Then, there are exclusions. And the deductible per visit. Read the fine print. Insurance=contract law. They're in business to make a profit, not to save you and your V from financial and emotional ruin, they're not altruistic even though they often present themselves that way. They've done lots of research into the costs and the probabilities and design the policy to protect themselves, not necessarily you and V. I forewarned this would be cynical...

Owning a dog is expensive, and there's risk. Insurance is one way to manage some of that risk, maybe. The other is to set aside a certain amount of money..pay yourself the premium..and set it aside so it is there, safe and growing interest until you need it.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

It's all very well saving for an eventual vet's bill, but my Weimaraner at the age of 11 had lymphoma and in the end cost 3000 pounds in chemotherapy I paid 20% because of his age and petplan paid the rest..I don't know about you folks but I could never save that sort of money, and if I did then I would probably spend it on collars,leads and beds for Darcy :-* :-*


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

How many policies include "working dogs" and where is the line drawn? ie Ruby will maybe go on organised shoots maybe 20 times a year but out with me hunting in the backfields maybe 200 times a year. Say she had a mishap while out hunting on any of these would she be covered?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Harrigab I will check my insurance docs and get back to you..as you shoot,are you a member of BASC, although I dont shoot...(wife wont let me get a gun )..I have gundog membership with them...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

What I've always found with insurance for ours, is that you have to 'stump' the fund's up front to the vet and claim the monies back from the insurance company's when the work has been done!!!!'
Might look into what Data does and put money away on a regular basis into a saving fund for the dog rather than fund's into a company!!!!
Insurance companies always tend to 'twist' & 'wriggle' rather than pay when you need, so maybe a better plan!!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm just an occasional shooter Darcy, (that needs licencing), , ie beaters days, walk one -shoot one days,,,the other 200 or so are just popping with air rifle (no licence required). When I get my shotgun licence (before next season) I'll probably join BASC though.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hobbsy, for that account to work I have it set up on automatic deposit... 
I also thought I could take the money and invest it once it accumulated a little but that means tying up the funds and there is a risk factor (not unlike what the insurance Cos are doing )

There is another option ... buying basic accident insurance and still put money aside in an ING account.

It all means I will face a hard decision if I happen to Ve :'( facing experimental surgeries or drugs... a hard decision indeed (this came out by talking to the breeder... nothing like trying walking in their shoes keeping the breed healthy and strong)

In any case it means having to work harder to cover the expense...


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Insurance was a no-brainer for us, even if we don't come out ahead in the end. We are paying to make sure that if (heaven forbid!) our V suddenly needs $15K of veterinary care, we will not have to tell our kids, "sorry, we can't afford to save Gracie."

We have PetPlan. It is expensive. They have been quite excellent about paying for our various mishaps (which sure do add up!). 

IMHO, the less you can afford a big unexpected expense, the more you need pet insurance.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

For any one in the UK we have petpals direct insurance for Bella, we pay £13.59 a month. 
This covers vet fees-accident and illness 
Third party liability cover and Euthanasia.

We were so glad we made the right decision to get insurance as Bella had a nasty rip on her leg when she was a few months old. It would have cost us near £400 if we were without insurance


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Being a new V owner, is there a good pet insurance policy for Canadians(specifically Ontario) that anyone can recommend? How does one go about finding out about insurance policies for pets?


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

MCD said:


> Being a new V owner, is there a good pet insurance policy for Canadians(specifically Ontario) that anyone can recommend? How does one go about finding out about insurance policies for pets?


I recently called a few after Bentley's surgery as I realized having insurance would have been ideal(hindsight is 20/20). I decided to go with Trupanion as their coverage seemed the best (they include coverage for hip dysplasia and they don't have any yearly or lifetime payout maximums). The price varies depending on the deductible you want, I chose $375 deductible which makes my monthly payments $50 with taxes. They also do not raise your premiums as your dog ages. the rate will stay the same for the lifetime of the dog provided you don't cancel it and try to resume it later. The price difference for others I looked into (like PC) was very minimal and they had yearly maximum payout limits. They also offer emergency claims, where you can submit a claim from your vet and they will do a direct payment to your vet as opposed to you fronting the cost and being reimbursed later. This is also dependant on vets though, as not all vets will participate in that policy. 

I have yet to make a claim as I just signed up, so we will see how they are when put to the test.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Thank you Melissa. I have to take Dijon(cat) to the vet on Monday. will inquire there.


----------

